
Denmark Tightens Border Control Temporarily Due to Rise of Gang Violence - gredelin
https://swedesinthestates.com/denmark-tightens-border-control-temporarily-due-to-rise-of-gang-violence/
======
55555
What the heck is going on in Sweden?

~~~
pnako
A sharp increase in violent crime across the board:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crime_in_Sweden#Gun_violence](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crime_in_Sweden#Gun_violence)

    
    
      Hand grenade attacks and bombings
      [...]
      Criminologists in Sweden don't know why there was a strong increase and why Sweden has a much higher rate than countries close by.

~~~
55555
Are these all turf wars? Is it mostly young native swedes? We have huge
amounts of gang violence in the US but generally bombs arent a tool of choice.

------
Fjolsvith
How is this not a controversial topic?

